# Pieces drying in the sun



## Tim Carter (Feb 25, 2014)

Here are several pieces drying in the sun. Several spalted mango pieces, 2 dyed pieces, claro walnut, tropical almond and maple burl.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 13


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2014)

Be glad I don't live by you. I steal em 
Beautiful work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2014)

What Tony said, except for stealing em .......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 25, 2014)

Amazing group of work. !!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful work- You have been busy.........


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2014)

A bunch of great stuff! All in a days work, right?


----------



## Sprung (Feb 25, 2014)

WOW! AMAZING work! They are all top notch!


----------



## TimR (Feb 25, 2014)

That's an awesome group. Would enjoy seeing individual shots of each at some point.


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 25, 2014)

Those are truly amazing


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2014)

Tim, those are all stunners. I'd really like to see more of the dark one with the inlay. I bet that has crazy grain up close.

What kind of boat you got hiding off camera there?


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 25, 2014)

those are horrible...... you should send all of them to me (especially the 2 on the far left) and ill take care of them....... 

OUTSTANDING WORK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2014)

Very cool! I love the shape of that one of the far left with the natural edge!


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks so much! I will post some individual pics of some of them soon. The dark one with the inlay is claro walnut with turquoise inlay and it has really great grain and color. The piece with the natural edge is spalted mango with a little turquoise inlay. I had to wrap it with packing tape when I hollowed it out to keep it from breaking.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Absolutely stunning. Work of an artisan. You said drying in the "what was it", oh sun. I remember what that is. haha
Great work.

Ray


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 25, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> What Tony said, except for stealing em .......


 yeah what they said, including the stealing them!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 25, 2014)

awesome pieces tim outstanding workmanship duck


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful work, Tim!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 25, 2014)

Tim - Beautiful work  I love the shapes and the dye. I admire how busy you have been... but I find myself distracted by the sunlight. Thats just downright mean to post pictures of


----------



## brown down (Feb 26, 2014)

amazing work. what is the greenish bluish one next to the turquoise? It almost looks like pottery!


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you! It's a maple burl dyed with red, yellow and blue dyes. The burl grain really popped when the dyes were applied.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow after seeing that mango I bet you could turn cottage cheese if you wanted. Awesome.


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 27, 2014)

Here are close ups of the dyed Maple burl, claro Walnut with turquoise and dyed mulberry pieces.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

